
The Ruthless Reality of Amazon's One-Day Shipping - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/the-ruthless-reality-of-amazons-one-day-shipping-1835513901
======
lostmymind66
"I loved driving when I did the two hour prime deliveries. But as they hired
on more people, it became harder to get work. I had to pay to get someone to
get me shifts,"

This will always happen. As something becomes more popular, the supply of
drivers increases, the demand decreases, and it becomes more difficult to make
money as easily. This is natural to any market.

In 1998, you could make over 6-figures if you knew simple HTML and could throw
a website together. Because there was a rush of people learning HTML, you now
need to have a much bigger skill set to make that wage.

Driving is not that difficult. Anyone with a license and a good record can do
it, which qualifies the majority of adults in the US. I wouldn't expect this
job to pay that much.

